# worm in my tuna



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Last night we found a worm in an ahi tuna steak. It was like an inch long and about the thickness of a piece of uncooked angel hair pasta. Anyone have any guess as to what it was? I can't find anything online.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds gross
Did you get your money back


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Uh.... Don't search on "tuna worm".....at least not on a work computer:shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anisakis

_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anisakis

_-DallanC


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

That looks like him. And it was extremely gross. After we yanked him out he crawled around on the counter for a little bit.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one problem with eating a tuna steak where you only want it seared and not cooked all the way through. You never know what you might be eating.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm thinking sushi will never again be the same for me._/O


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sushi.....Japanese word for bait


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't eat raw sea fish -- you can get those worms too.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

"The FDA recommends all shellfish and fish intended for raw consumption be blast frozen to -35°C or below for 15 hours or be regularly frozen to -20°C or below for seven days."

Fish intended to be sushi is frozen first to kill parasites.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anisakis#cite_note-FDA-9


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

In my many years of being a meat cutter I could tell you stories about what Ive found in beef,pork,poultry,and seafood.I tell people that ask about worms in fish;"you know that it is fresh and never frozen when you find a worm" Worms in fish is always possible if it is fresh.Freezing fish kills worms,we sell a sushi grade tuna that is flash frozen at sea,and gets rid of any bugs.Here are some of the more popular fresh fish that will have worms.Halibut,snapper,rockfish,cod,tuna,sword,and there are more.None of this has ever made me think about not eating any kind of meat or seafood.Its just protein>>O


oh and top of the page.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Do you have photos of the stuff youve found in various meats you could post?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Do you have photos of the stuff youve found in various meats you could post?


Do you want to turn everyone into vegetarians? :EAT:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Do you have photos of the stuff youve found in various meats you could post?


Sorry no photos,didnt think about it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good then it didnt happen.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

But I promise when I find another I will take a picture for you SW


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ok  maybe it would be good idea to know what to look for


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha, its whatever. We found it before we cooked it and tossed the steak. Had fish for dinner tonight, actually. Im sure ive eaten them before and probably will eat them again, Im still doing great!


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like a hookworm to me. One downside to having a degree in biology is knowing too much about parasites and now I can't bring myself to eat sushi because of the permanent side effects that are rare but possible to pick up.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

trclements said:


> Looks like a hookworm to me. One downside to having a degree in biology is knowing too much about parasites and now I can't bring myself to eat sushi because of the permanent side effects that are rare but possible to pick up.


I am not much into suchi either,but I do like my tuna on the rare side,so I make sure its been frozen to rid it of any parasites.You will also notice when halibut is in season there will be some worms,but when its not in season,and frozen no problem.A lot of seafood companys are looking at a new program called F.A.S. (frozen at sea) where the seafood is processed right on the boat and frozen.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sure eating parasites that are dead because they got frozen is _much_ better...-O,-


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

dead is dead, besides, it's all about protein eh?


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

90% of sushi is cooked fish, sashimi is raw fish


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

utahtim said:


> 90% of sushi is cooked fish, sashimi is raw fish


It is also the word used for #1 quality fish,ie: sashimi grade tuna,sword,etc.The product still needs to be blast or flash frozen to be safe.Actually raw shrimp and sea scallops are good.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Completely unrelated. 
I was in Jackson Hole at Albertsons yesterday. The dude making sushi forgot to take the tissue out if his bloody nose.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hondodawg said:


> Completely unrelated.
> I was in Jackson Hole at Albertsons yesterday. The dude making sushi forgot to take the tissue out if his bloody nose.


uke: I bet thats snot good sushi-O,-


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> It is also the word used for #1 quality fish,ie: sashimi grade tuna,sword,etc.The product still needs to be blast or flash frozen to be safe.Actually raw shrimp and sea scallops are good.


Or ceviche, mm!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

So the biggest question is, where did you catch this tuna? This is the fishing section after all.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Utah lake, that was my next question.... are they native?


----------

